# Waiting to fill out survey



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Finished the 2008 season with 0 deer after 20 straight years of success. Hunted all or part of 15 1/2 days of the season. By my estimate, walked an average of 6 miles per day and never road hunted. Saw 9 bucks 4 x 4 or bigger within 50 yards but had a doe tag. Two individuals I know that have been successful every year for the last 40+ years did not kill a deer this year. Saw entire herds of deer standing in unpicked corn more than once this season. Can't wait to see what the NDGF survey says about hunter success.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

You hunted for 15-1/2 days and did not fill a doe tag??

What unit were you hunting?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

indsport said:


> Finished the 2008 season with 0 deer after 20 straight years of success. Hunted all or part of 15 1/2 days of the season. By my estimate, walked an average of 6 miles per day and never road hunted. Saw 9 bucks 4 x 4 or bigger within 50 yards but had a doe tag. Two individuals I know that have been successful every year for the last 40+ years did not kill a deer this year. Saw entire herds of deer standing in unpicked corn more than once this season. Can't wait to see what the NDGF survey says about hunter success.


Thats why they call it hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> By my estimate, walked an average of 6 miles per day


That explains it . You were moving to fast and missing them all.

I didn't get one either (doe). They were either too small or out of handgun/bow range.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I did my share on subtracting the bumper benders! -7 does!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I know I didn't have a problem finding deer in ND. On the other hand, I'm in WI now and the deer just aren't moving til dark. I know one of the big differences is where I'm at in ND there's snow on the ground and here in WI there isn't a stich to be found.

I heard the standing crops are/were ruining a lot of peoples seasons this year.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I went down to the river bottoms south of Bismarck and I did not see any bucks but more does that you can shake a AR-15 at. My buddy said he saw a few small bucks all large spikes or small 3x3.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Our group put down 6 does and a couple of bucks. Easily could have filled our other 2 tags but we already have enough meat for sausage. No problem finding deer, although we were walking corn fields with slough bottoms in them. Yep that's where alot of deer were! First day I counted some where around 20-25 does.


----------



## kkaldor (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't even want to hear it...come to Central MN and then you can whine about no deer.


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I shot my deer this year with a bow at the juntion of two shelterbelts with corn fields on every side one week before firearms opener. The deer move along the belts and only go into the corn to feed and protection. The way I figure, once you start pushing the deer, they go into the corn for protection and only come out at night, if ever.

Moral of the story: when hunting in area with unpicked corn, sit tight and don't push the deer. Let them come to you. Obvously this works best on opening day, and anytime after that your odds keep getting worse


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

kkaldor said:


> I don't even want to hear it...come to Central MN and then you can whine about no deer.


There is a reason non of us live there! :lol:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

This year was by far the worst I have ever had deer hunting. Hunted everyday or the season but 1 and saw 1 doe not counting the 11 I seen 1 night behind the 10 foot high fence neighbors put up around the land we have permission to hunt on to keep the deer away from us. Walked countless miles spent many hours in the stands and nothing to show for it. Plain and simple deer where all in the corn.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We did fine on deer this year as well. Did not fill a couple tags by choice but had opportunities to do so and did the least amount of pushing this year than we ever have.

Like someone mentioned we utilized the areas between the corn and sloughs and CRP. Worked well!


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Trophy hunting was a bit more challenging...........but filling a tag was no problem here in 2F2.


----------

